# Can someone explain the mixing and application directions for BT on supers?



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Following this... (where did you get the BT?)


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CZ1MOM/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480904350&sr=sr-1&keywords=xentari


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been using BT from the same source for a while and use 3 tsp/gallon successfully. Not sure how many frames you have to treat, but you cannot store it after it has been mixed. Mix only enough to treat your frames, any left over needs to be disposed of. I have a separate garden sprayer that is for BT only, to avoid contamination.

Mixing is simple. Add 1 gallon of water to the sprayer tank, add 3 tsp BT, shake, ready to go. It dissolves in the water rather quickly.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome, thanks. Can you line up the frames, spray one side all at once, flip them, spray the other side and put them right back in the supers and be done... or do you have to let them dry in the air before storing?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

REMINDER TO ALL Check the date on your Xentari it does not last indefinitely and outdated stuff is quite frequently sold on Amazon


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

What is "proper disposal" of leftover mixed product?
After double checking which Bt to get, I ordered a package of this stuff last night from Ebay.
I also read the available online /pdf instructions, data sheet etc.
It said not to "(dump in any drain)", so what is the "approved" disposal action?
just keep spraying until the jug is empty? compost? pour on the firewood pile, & burn in the fireplace?
Thanks, CE


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's a copy of the directions. I use the last mix.....4 tsps / gallon and size it down a 1 quart spray bottle.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Norcalkyle said:


> Can you line up the frames, spray one side all at once, flip them, spray the other side and put them right back in the supers and be done... or do you have to let them dry in the air before storing?


You could do this, but I would stagger the boxes as you stack them up and leave them that way for a while to make sure there is enough ventilation for the liquid to dry. Then restack for storage.

I lay them out in rows on a sunny day, spray 1 side of all the frames, go do something else for a while until they are dry, flip them all over and repeat. This way I can put dry frames back in the supers and be done with it.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

i use 1 tsp per gallon and have good results I stacked them wet last year and had a major mold problem the ones that Weren’t to bad the bees cleaned up.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Yep they will mold if not dry. You will find dosage used as low as 1 tsp per gallon and as high as 4 tsp per gallon. It is cheap and a 1 lb bag goes a long way, so unless you have a lot of frames to spray, why not just go with 4 tsp per gallon.


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

as mike said stagger the stack so they or they might mold. the easiest way is to spray them when you are putting them on the hive. bt will not harm the bees. also you need to spray them every year. xen tari is better for wax moths than dipel which is a different compound for different worms. dipel will work for wax moths but is not quite as effective. both compounds have a 1 1/2-2 year shelf life. hid hut is a good source for fresh xen tari


----------

